# Cardinal Consist, Two Viewliners



## Cardinal Rider (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm traveling on the Cardinal in a couple of weeks and I've noticed that it now has two viewliners traveling behind the engine and baggage car (but ahead of the diner and coaches). This consist is different than the reference I use: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/32610-line-numbersconsist-listings/. 

I'm booked in car 5100, but I very much dislike traveling in the car closest to the diner due to the increased foot traffic. I'd rather travel in the viewliner closest to the engine.

So my questions are as follows: what is the number of the second viewliner? 5101? And where does this viewliner travel in the consist? Ahead or behind 5100?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 14, 2015)

If there are 2 sleepers on the Cardinal, they would be 5100 & 5101 (or the other way 5000 & 5001) - with the lowest number nearest the diner. If you want to be in that other sleeper, you will have to call and ask the agent to *MODIFY* (not cancel) your reservation!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 14, 2015)

Two sleepers is still not the norm for this train. I wouldn't mess with it.


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 14, 2015)

Ryan said:


> Two sleepers is still not the norm for this train. I wouldn't mess with it.


Agreed!


----------



## Cardinal Rider (Aug 14, 2015)

Many thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Aug 14, 2015)

Acela150 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Two sleepers is still not the norm for this train. I wouldn't mess with it.
> ...



It is the "norm" until at least September.


----------

